# Router jig for resurfacing a second hand woodwork bench



## evmundo (1 Sep 2009)

Hi all.

I have just purchase a old woodworking bench from a school and its in good nick but I would like to resurface it. Now i thought this might be easier with a router jig. 

The tool well is getting replaced and the sides are approximately 40mm,1800mm

Any suggestions ?


----------



## halken (1 Sep 2009)

ive seen jigs on the internet for this but i took the top of mine off and ran the pieces through my thicknesser only to find that the little darlings hand hammered loads of panel pins into the top and cost me a set of blades. I bought a woowizard metal detector shortly after that, so examine the top very carefully no matter which method you use


----------



## Shultzy (1 Sep 2009)

evmundo, if you check out mine or Lord Nibbo's workbench threads, they show the jig we used to get the top flat.


----------



## evmundo (2 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the advise I will look into it a bit before do anything stupid lol


----------



## OPJ (2 Sep 2009)

In case you haven't already found it, Lord Nibbo's 'bench build can be found here.

I also used a very similar principal for a jig when I built my 'bench, a few months ago.

It works very well. Once you've flattened one side, you have a reference to make the other face parallel. If you have a larger diameter cutter then, it will make the job go faster. Whatever you do though, be prepared to make a lot of mess... :shock:







Oh, and make sure we have some photos on the forum!!  :wink:


----------

